
Mark crowded areas on the map to warn others - piotrgrudzien
https://socialdistancing.app/
======
piotrgrudzien
The best way for you and me to fight COVID-19 is to #stayathome and avoid
crowds! If you absolutely have to go outside, use this map to avoid crowds.

See a crowded spot? Click to add a marker on the map!

Your fully anonymised location data is used purely to be displayed on this map
for 5 minutes. Your data won't be used for any other purpose.

Avoid crowds and help #flattenthecurve!

Thanks a lot to Google Maps Platform for acting so quickly and credits for
crisis responders!

